# dryer vent too long



## pollybest (Sep 23, 2009)

the dryer vent is too long and the dryer is about 1 foot away from the wall. it looks pretty bad especially next to the washer which is flush against the wall. is there an easy fix?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

pollybest said:


> the dryer vent is too long and the dryer is about 1 foot away from the wall. it looks pretty bad especially next to the washer which is flush against the wall. is there an easy fix?


You can cut the vent shorter but it will always be 4-5" off the wall unless you have a inset built into the wall.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

www.dryerbox.com 
You will find what you need there.


----------



## pollybest (Sep 23, 2009)

MinConst said:


> You can cut the vent shorter but it will always be 4-5" off the wall unless you have a inset built into the wall.


this is what i want to do, but i'm not sure how to. is it easy?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

ARI001 said:


> www.dryerbox.com
> You will find what you need there.


I can see how this will help the OP with the dryer vent problem.

However, this is something I don't understand. We are told not to use flex duct for dryer vents, yet this apparatus is designed for use with flex duct.

Am I missing something or does the statement "Don't use flex duct" only apply in certain situations?


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Never understood the "don't use flex" comment. I _can_ understand that the majority of the run should be in smooth-wall, the parts in the walls and out the side of the house, but you need flex to install the damn thing, don't you? I mean unless you're a contortionist for Cirque du Soleil there's no way you're going to get a dryer hooked up w/out flex.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

RE: Post #4 & 5
It is OK to run a short piece of flexi duct from the dryer to the wall (you may not exceed 8'). It is not OK to run flexi vent for the entire vent system. You also can not use screws in the vent ducts. You can reference Section M 1501 of the IRC building codes for more information.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

WaldenL said:


> Never understood the "don't use flex" comment. I _can_ understand that the majority of the run should be in smooth-wall, the parts in the walls and out the side of the house, but you need flex to install the damn thing, don't you? I mean unless you're a contortionist for Cirque du Soleil there's no way you're going to get a dryer hooked up w/out flex.


 
Mine is smooth the entire run, but you are absolutely correct about it being a royal pain in the .... to get hooked up. That is why I am curious about this.

Thanks for clarifying that Ari.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

ARI001 said:


> It is not OK to run flexi vent for the entire vent system.


Wish the people that did my old install knew that. We've since moved the setup, but now that we're pulling the old system out as part of the kitchen remodel I'm finding flexi tube _inside_ the walls.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

WaldenL said:


> Never understood the "don't use flex" comment. I _can_ understand that the majority of the run should be in smooth-wall, the parts in the walls and out the side of the house, but you need flex to install the damn thing, don't you? I mean unless you're a contortionist for Cirque du Soleil there's no way you're going to get a dryer hooked up w/out flex.


I've never had flex, here or at my last house
I use something like this, mine was oval w/round connection
So you could swivel it to the side


----------

